
Hugh Masekela, South African trumpeter/flugelhornist/cornetist/composer has died - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Masekela
======
DrScump
A performance of his signature hit "Grazin' in the Grass" at Kuumbwa Jazz
Center in Santa Cruz, California in 2014:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzW1XZoQ-6U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzW1XZoQ-6U)

